
Why Lyft (or anyone) shouldn't build its own datacenter - openmaze
https://twitter.com/mohapatrahemant/status/1102401615263223809
======
ktpsns
Total non-economic argument: What if I don't trust Google? Amazon? Or any
other cloud provider with similar low costs? Am I put in pigeonholes if I run
own servers?

(Disclaimer: I run a few colocated servers but don't have to pay the bill, so
I can afford writing non-professional comments ;-) )

~~~
wmf
How much do you trust the ~100 employees you have to hire to run your
infrastructure?

